# The Witcher auf Netflix: Starttermin der zweiten Staffel, alle Informationen zum Inhalt



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher auf Netflix: Starttermin der zweiten Staffel, alle Informationen zum Inhalt*

						Die Serie The Witcher auf Netflix wird mit einer zweiten Staffel fortgesetzt - soviel steht schon fest. Deshalb sind hier nun alle bekannten Informationen zu Staffel 2 festgehalten. Bis zum Start könnte es aber noch eine Weile dauern.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher auf Netflix: Starttermin der zweiten Staffel, alle Informationen zum Inhalt*


----------



## antonrumata (28. Dezember 2019)

Der Artikel ist vollkommen nutzlos und unnötig. Es stehen keine neuen Informationen drin. Bereits Bekanntes wird nur zusammengefasst und als große Neuigkeit präsentiert.


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Dezember 2019)

Schnellleeeeer


----------



## GamesPhilosoph (28. Dezember 2019)

antonrumata schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist vollkommen nutzlos und unnötig. Es stehen keine neuen Informationen drin. Bereits Bekanntes wird nur zusammengefasst und als große Neuigkeit präsentiert.


Ich zitiere den Artikel: "Deshalb sind hier nun alle bekannten Informationen zu Staffel 2 festgehalten."

Gruß
Mischku


----------



## BestNoob (28. Dezember 2019)

The Witcher ist nur mittelmäßig, nicht wirklich News wert und Neuigkeiten sehe ich leider auch keine.


----------



## sinchilla (28. Dezember 2019)

Meine Motivation war nach Folge 4 gestillt. Mittelmäßig ist schon geschönt, ich bin eher enttäuscht.


----------



## Atma (28. Dezember 2019)

Zur Witcher Serie fällt mir nur das hier ein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Dezember 2019)

Triss-waifu-fandom ist eine Pest für das gesamte Witcherverse.


----------



## Freakless08 (28. Dezember 2019)

Atma schrieb:


> Zur Witcher Serie fällt mir nur das hier ein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und jetzt?
Zeigt doch nur, dass sich weder Spiel noch Serie noch Cosplay an die Vorlage hält, sondern alles Eigeninterpretationen sind.

Im Spiel rennt Gerald auch mit zwei Waffen rum, was auch nicht den Büchern und Serie entspricht, denn ein Schwert ist bei Plötze verstaut.


----------



## Rollora (28. Dezember 2019)

BestNoob schrieb:


> The Witcher ist nur mittelmäßig, nicht wirklich News wert und Neuigkeiten sehe ich leider auch keine.


IMDB Bewertung ist besser als so manche GOT Staffel und wenn es einen Film oder eine Serie gibt, der momentan mehr mit Gaming zu tun hat als Witcher, dann bitte ich dich ihn zu nennen



Atma schrieb:


> Zur Witcher Serie fällt mir nur das hier ein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe früher viel mehr Zeit gehabt Bücher zu lesen und diese auch oft schnell noch vor den Filmen und Spielen gelesen.
Heute mache ich das bewusst nicht mehr. Warum? Weil absolut noch nie ein Darsteller so gezeichnet oder gecastet wurde, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Und auch bei Filme/Serien ist es nunmal so, dass es 1. besser ist, eine gute Darstellerin zu casten, als eine die dem Vorbild ähnlicher sieht aber spielt, als hätte sie einen Stock (oder sonstwas) im Hintern.
Zumal ich mich einige Zeit lang ziemlich genau mit der Umsetzung von Roman --> Drehbuch-> Storyboard -> tatsächlichen Film beschäftigt habe und da hat das oft durchaus sinnvolle Gründe sich so zu entscheiden


----------



## hauptmann25 (28. Dezember 2019)

Ich fand die Serie ziemlich gut, und ich hatte null Erwartungen ehrlich gesagt. Vor allem nicht von Cavill, der ne absolute Meisterleistung abliefert. Auch Yennefer war klasse, Ciri ebensoo. Triss hat mich gestört, zumindest vom Aussehen her. Die Haare hätten sie schon feuerrot färben können, dass Kastanienbraun war einfach falsch. Rittersporn hat mir auch nicht gefallen,  allerdings hier eher wegen der schauspielerischen Leistung. Im Spiel ein lustiger Geselle auf welche Momente ich mich immer gefreut habe, in der Serie jedes mal den Instinkt gehabt zu flüchten wenn er wieder mal sang.
Ansonsten aber haben mich die anderen Castings nicht gestört. An Fälle wie Fringilla konnte ich mich eh nicht mehr erinnern, obwohl ich verstehen kann wenn Menschen mit einer besserren Errinnerung wie ich sich daran stören. Aber die wichtigsten Charaktere sollten sie mM nach schon so lassen wie sie im Buch oder Spiel sind. Erwartungen zu zerschmettern ist nicht immer eine gute Sache. Hoffentlich belassen sie es bei Vesemir und Zoltan bei eine originaltreuem Casting.


----------



## HisN (28. Dezember 2019)

> Showrunnerin Lauren S. Hissrich hatte außerdem bereits erklärt, dass schon insgesamt sieben weitere Staffeln ausgearbeitet seien. Fans könnten sich bei anhaltendem Erfolg also auf zahlreiche Staffeln von The Witcher freuen.


Gebt uns *alles*.


----------



## INU.ID (28. Dezember 2019)

*Ich hab mal wieder etwas Spam/OT/BS, sowie Antworten darauf (die evtl. sogar zumindest tlw. Topic waren) entfernt bzw. entfernen müssen. Bleibt doch einfach mal etwas lockerer, und springt euch nicht immer gleich an die Gurgel!*


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Dezember 2019)

hauptmann25 schrieb:


> Ich fand die Serie ziemlich gut, und ich hatte null Erwartungen ehrlich gesagt. Vor allem nicht von Cavill, der ne absolute Meisterleistung abliefert. Auch Yennefer war klasse, Ciri ebensoo. Triss hat mich gestört, zumindest vom Aussehen her. Die Haare hätten sie schon feuerrot färben können, dass *Kastanienbraun *war einfach falsch. Rittersporn hat mir auch nicht gefallen,  allerdings hier eher wegen der schauspielerischen Leistung. Im Spiel ein lustiger Geselle auf welche Momente ich mich immer gefreut habe, in der Serie jedes mal den Instinkt gehabt zu flüchten wenn er wieder mal sang.
> Ansonsten aber haben mich die anderen Castings nicht gestört. An Fälle wie Fringilla konnte ich mich eh nicht mehr erinnern, obwohl ich verstehen kann wenn Menschen mit einer besserren Errinnerung wie ich sich daran stören. Aber die wichtigsten Charaktere sollten sie mM nach schon so lassen wie sie im Buch oder Spiel sind. Erwartungen zu zerschmettern ist nicht immer eine gute Sache. Hoffentlich belassen sie es bei Vesemir und Zoltan bei eine originaltreuem Casting.


Das ist wortwörtlich ihre Haarfarbe laut den Büchern 
Und nichts gegen Jaskier/Dandelion/Rittersporn! "Toss a coin to your witcher, oh valley of plentyyyyy!!"


----------



## chiller1986 (28. Dezember 2019)

Ich will Season 2 jetzt, sofort und am besten schon Gestern


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Dezember 2019)

Die Serie fing zeitweise tatsächlich, dass Feeling der Spiele für mich ein. Hätte fast wieder TW3 installiert, merkte dann aber, dass ich mit ca. 200 Std. doch schon etwas übersättigt vom Game bin 

Obwohl vielleicht nochmal Blood & Wine und diesmal andere Entscheidungen wegen alternativem Ende spielen?...hmmm


----------



## hauptmann25 (28. Dezember 2019)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Das ist wortwörtlich ihre Haarfarbe laut den Büchern
> Und nichts gegen Jaskier/Dandelion/Rittersporn! "Toss a coin to your witcher, oh valley of plentyyyyy!!"



Echt? Ich dachte in den Bücher steht feuerrot, habe ich wo mal gelesen, ich kenne die Bücher selbst ja nicht. Na dann nehm ich es zurück und meine Kritik gilt den Spielen 

Ich habs aber auf Deutsch geschaut, vielleicht hat mich deswegen Rittersporn so genervt.


----------



## alalcoolj (28. Dezember 2019)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Das ist wortwörtlich ihre Haarfarbe laut den Büchern
> Und nichts gegen Jaskier/Dandelion/Rittersporn! "Toss a coin to your witcher, oh valley of plentyyyyy!!"



Richtiger Ohrwurm!!!


----------



## Scholdarr (29. Dezember 2019)

hauptmann25 schrieb:


> Ich habs aber auf Deutsch geschaut, vielleicht hat mich deswegen Rittersporn so genervt.


Schau dir die Serie noch mal auf englisch an, wenn das kein größeres Problem für dich darstellt. Ist echt besser im O-Ton.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Dezember 2019)

Atma schrieb:


> Zur Witcher Serie fällt mir nur das hier ein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und weiter? 

1. Nur weil jemand aufgrund eines Cosplays der Figur sehr ähnlich sieht, muss die Person diese nicht zwangsläufig auch gut spielen können. 
2. Diese Zeichnung, rechts oben im Bild, entspricht letztlich auch nur der Fantasie des Zeichners und ist nicht zwangsläufig absolut korrekt.


----------



## Rollora (29. Dezember 2019)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Schau dir die Serie noch mal auf englisch an, wenn das kein größeres Problem für dich darstellt. Ist echt besser im O-Ton.



Eh immer. Und auch wenn es eine gewisse Herausforderung darstellt würde ich Serien immer auf Englisch schauen - vielleicht am Anfang mit Untertitel. Man lernt dabei passiv englisch und hat dann nach und nach ein immer besseres Verständnis und auch Serienerlebnis.
Ich hab fast nur so englisch gelernt: alle Spiele einfach auf Englisch und anfangs halt mit dem Wörterbuch davor gesessen. Innerhalb von einem Jahr hatte ich plötzlich nur noch einsen in Englisch- nur durchs Computerspielen.
Und nur deshalb hab ich später Jobs unter anderen in England und den USA angeboten bekommen. Sicher, die Schule gab der Sprache noch den letzten Schliff, aber das meiste lernt man nicht in der Schule, sondern wenn man es sich selbst beibringt


----------



## AngelJdF (29. Dezember 2019)

Mich hat die Serie leider gar nicht abgeholt. Meiner Meinung nach ganz schlechte Entscheidung in die Game of Thrones Kerbe zu schlagen. Und dann auch noch so viele Sachen, die sogar im Spiel besser rüberkamen. Ich schau mir aber generell nur ungern etwas an, was ich vom Setting irgendwoher schon kenne. Vielleicht müsst ich mich noch zu ein paar weiteren Episoden zwingen, damit meine innere Barriere fällt.


----------



## Hoonig (30. Dezember 2019)

AngelJdF schrieb:


> Mich hat die Serie leider gar nicht abgeholt. Meiner Meinung nach ganz schlechte Entscheidung in die Game of Thrones Kerbe zu schlagen. Und dann auch noch so viele Sachen, die sogar im Spiel besser rüberkamen. Ich schau mir aber generell nur ungern etwas an, was ich vom Setting irgendwoher schon kenne. Vielleicht müsst ich mich noch zu ein paar weiteren Episoden zwingen, damit meine innere Barriere fällt.



kann dir nur zustimmen. Sehe ich auch so. Staffel 2 werde ich mir definitiv nicht anschauen, pure zeitverschwendung. Wenn ich die Story erleben möchte, dann spiele ich die Witcher Reihe, vorallem Witcher 3. Für mich endet die Story,  wo ciri die Eiszeit betretet "die Weiße Kälte"


----------



## Atma (30. Dezember 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und weiter?


Du würdest es sowieso nicht verstehen, also verschwende ich gar nicht erst meine Zeit mit Erklärungsversuchen.


----------



## BestNoob (15. Januar 2020)

Rollora schrieb:


> IMDB Bewertung ist besser als so manche GOT Staffel und wenn es einen Film oder eine Serie gibt, der momentan mehr mit Gaming zu tun hat als Witcher, dann bitte ich dich ihn zu nennen
> 
> 
> Ich habe früher viel mehr Zeit gehabt Bücher zu lesen und diese auch oft schnell noch vor den Filmen und Spielen gelesen.
> ...



Was ist denn das für ne unnötige Aussage ? Lebst du nach dem Motto "springen 3 vom Dach springst du hinterher weils alle machen ? Gruppenzwang"
Und warum muss eine Serie etwas mit Gaming zu tun haben ?

Die Serie ist in keiner Kategorie wirklich gut. Da kann man noch so Fan sein und behaupten es wäre anders


----------

